# What garden veggies can goats eat



## Keeperofmany

Is there any veggies that goats shouldn't eat,or the plants themselves? I have stuff coming from my garden and was wondering what they can eat. I have cucumbers,squash,tomatoes,corn stalks,grapes,cabbage,and carrots. Is there anything as far as garden produce that they shouldn't have?

Wendy


----------



## Ravens Haven

I give mine, tomatoes, corn stalks and that is about all they will eat.


----------



## Rambar Ranch

Our goats love the corn stalks and husks, carrots(tops and bottoms) watermelon and cantalope. They love grape leaves, and cabbage. They dont care much for tomatoes or hot peppers, lol, but they like the bell peppers. But every time my young doelings escape into my garden on me the first thing they eat are the weeds and leave everything else.

Ray


----------



## VickiLynne

Mine love the green bean plants, the green pepper plants, watermellons and of course the weeds.

Vicki in NC


----------



## 2Sticks

Mine really seemed to like the watermelon plants and the crowder pea plants!

Tamera


----------



## wheytogosaanens

I think you are supposed to avoid the brassica family, at least while they are bred or just before breeding. The brassicas interfere with iodine absorption and you end up with kids with no hair and goiters. Kaye gave Jennie a list... I'll see if I can find it. 

Camille


----------



## Jo~*

I would not give any Rhubarb leaves.


----------



## Keeperofmany

Thanks guys. I am not giving alot of anything just as a treat and wanted to know if they had sense enough to not eat anything that wasn't good for them. Would love to see a list of things though.

Wendy


----------



## Guest

Mine love french fries dipped in ketchup. Does that count? 

Sara


----------



## Sondra

NO NO to rubarb leaves tis posion ask me how I know (Killed all my rabbits)


----------



## Ann

My goats seem to skip the weeds and go for the biggest juicy tomatoes they can find. If I yell "no no Bad goats" they run to the gate as if to say "how did we get in here?"
I also have some 12foot Azaleas in their grazing area. It just takes once for them to nibble and get a sick tummy to leave it alone. Although Sherman was a slow learner he now avoids the big bushes. 
Ann


----------



## prairiegirl01

Mine love broccoli, apples and carrots. Someone suggested brassicas are bad for them? Is so, I'll quit feeding it.

Chris


----------



## Keeperofmany

Well my goats are eating my raspberry leaves and corn stocks. They also seem to love spinach. They are eating spruce branches and the occasional pine branch,these are harder to get. They will have to wait a bit longer to taste the other garden veggies.

Wendy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Ann you must not have Azealas but rhododendrons. How does that saying go...all rhododendrons are Azaleas but not all Azaleas are rhododendrons? Azaleas, even a small part of a leaf can stop the spasitc action of the rumen and kill your goat. Be careful out there! Vicki


----------



## Ann

They are azealas, Even though they were here when we move here 15 years ago. I have been thinking about cutting them down. After reading your reply Vicki they will be coming down soon.
Ann


----------

